# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Александр Сергеевич Пушкин

## Lampada

_" Солнце русской поэзии  
Из единственного извещения о смерти А. С. Пушкина, которое было напечатано 30 января 1837 г. в 5-м номере «Литературных прибавлений» — приложении к газете «Русский инвалид». Это извещение, написанное литератором Владимиром Федоровичем Одоевским (1804—1869), состояло из нескольких строк: «Солнце нашей поэзии закатилось! Пушкин скончался, скончался во цвете лет, в средине своего великого поприща!.. Более говорить о сем не имеем силы, да и не нужно: всякое русское сердце знает всю цену этой невозвратимой потери, и всякое русское сердце будет растерзано. Пушкин! наш поэт! наша радость, наша народная слава!.. Неужели в самом деле нет уже у нас Пушкина! к этой мысли нельзя привыкнуть! 29-го января 2 ч. 45 м. пополудни». 
Этот некролог разгневал министра народного просвещения С. С. Уварова. Редактор «Литературных прибавлений» журналист А. А. Краевский был вызван к председателю Цензурного комитета, который объявил ему о неудовольствии министра: «К чему эта публикация о Пушкине?.. Но что за выражения! «Солнце поэзии!» Помилуйте, за что такая честь?..» (Русская старина. 1880. № 7)._ ... *"*  http://www.bibliotekar.ru/encSlov/17/147.htm

----------


## Lampada

Запись оперы Петра Чайковского "Евгений Онегин" в постановке Большого Театра:   https://youtu.be/Ap2obcsLpnE 
Исполнители:
Ларина, помещица – Б. Амборская, меццо-сопрано
Татьяна – Елена Кругликова, сопрано
Ольга – Мария Максакова, меццо-сопрано
Филипьевна, няня – Ф. Петрова, меццо-сопрано
Евгений Онегин – Андрей Иванов, баритон
Ленский – Иван Козловский, тенор
Князь Гремин – Марк Рейзен, бас
Ротный – И. Маншавин, бас
Зарецкий – М. Соловьев, бас
Трике, француз – В. Якушенко, тенор
Гильо, камердинер – Анатолий Афренов, без слов
Крестьяне, крестьянки, гости на балу, помещики и помещицы, офицеры 
Хор и оркестр Большого Театра
Дирижер: *Александр Орлов*

----------


## Lampada

Extract from *Eugene Onegin* 
Translated by *James Falen*  
...
Her sister bore the name Tatyana.
And we now press our wilful claim
To be the first who thus shall honour
A tender novel with that name.
Why not? I like its intonation;
It has, I know, association
With olden days beyond recall,
With humble roots and servants' hall;
But we must grant, though it offend us:
Our taste in names is less than weak
(Of verses I won't even speak);
Enlightenment has failed to mend us,
And all we've learned from its great store
Is affectation - nothing more. 
So she was called Tatyana, reader.
She lacked that fresh and rosy tone
That made her sister's beauty sweeter
And drew all eyes to her alone.
A wild creature, sad and pensive,
Shy as a doe and apprehensive,
Tatyana seemed among her kin
A stranger who had wandered in.
She never learned to show affection,
To hug her parents - either one;
A child herself, for children's fun
She lacked the slightest predilection,
And oftentimes she'd sit all day
In silence at the window bay. 
But pensiveness, her friend and treasure
Through all her years since cradle days,
Adorned the course of rural leisure
By bringing dreams before her gaze.
She never touched a fragile finger
To thread a needle, wouldn't linger
Above a tambour to enrich
A linen cloth with silken stitch.
Mark how the world compels submission:
The little girl with docile doll
Prepares in play for protocol,
For every social admonition;
And to her doll, without demur,
Repeats what mama taught to her. 
But dolls were never Tahya's passion,
When she was small she didn't choose
To talk to them of clothes or fashion
Or tell them all the city news.
And she was not the sort who glories
In girlish pranks; but grisly stories
Quite charmed her heart when they were told
On winter nights all dark and cold.
Whenever nanny brought together
Young Olga's friends to spend the day,
Tatyana never joined their play
Or games of tag upon the heather;
For she was bored by all their noise,
Their laughing shouts and giddy joys. 
Upon her balcony appearing,
She loved to greet Aurora's show,
When dancing stars are disappearing
Against the heavens' pallid glow,
When earth's horizon softly blushes,
And wind, the morning's herald, rushes,
And slowly day begins its flight.
In winter, when the shade of night
Still longer half the globe encumbers,
And 'neath the misty moon on high
An idle stillness rules the sky,
And late the lazy East still slumbers -
Awakened early none the less,
By candlelight she'd rise and dress. 
From early youth she read romances,
And novels set her heart aglow;
She loved the fictions and the fancies
Of Richardson and of Rousseau.
Her father was a kindly fellow -
Lost in a past he found more mellow;
But still, in books he saw no harm,
And, though immune to reading's charm,
Deemed it a minor peccadillo;
Nor did he care what secret tome
His daughter read or kept at home
Asleep till morn beneath her pillow...  http://www.pushkininenglish.com/Eugene% ... 0verse.htm  
__________________________________________________  __________________  http://www.proshkolu.ru/user/lkolganovado/file/660829/ - Читает *Леонтьев* 
XXIV.  
Ее сестра звалась Татьяна...
Впервые именем таким
Страницы нежные романа
Мы своевольно освятим.
И что ж? оно приятно, звучно;
Но с ним, я знаю, неразлучно
Воспоминанье старины
Иль девичьей! мы все должны
Признаться: вкусу очень мало
У нас и в наших именах
(Не говорим уж о стихах);
Нам просвещенье не пристало,
И нам досталось от него
Жеманство, — больше ничего.  
XXV.  
Итак, она звалась Татьяной.
Ни красотой сестры своей,
Ни свежестью ее румяной
Не привлекла б она очей.
Дика, печальна, молчалива,
Как лань лесная боязлива,
Она в семье своей родной
Казалась девочкой чужой.
Она ласкаться не умела
К отцу, ни к матери своей;
Дитя сама, в толпе детей
Играть и прыгать не хотела,
И часто целый день одна
Сидела молча у окна.  
XXVI.  
Задумчивость, ее подруга
От самых колыбельных дней, 
Теченье сельского досуга
Мечтами украшала ей.
Ее изнеженные пальцы
Не знали игл; склонясь на пяльцы,
Узором шелковым она
Не оживляла полотна.
Охоты властвовать примета,
С послушной куклою дитя
Приготовляется, шутя,
К приличию — закону света,
И важно повторяет ей
Уроки маминьки своей.  
XXVII.  
Но куклы даже в эти годы
Татьяна в руки не брала;
Про вести города, про моды
Беседы с нею не вела.
И были детские проказы
Ей чужды: страшные рассказы
Зимою в темноте ночей
Пленяли больше сердце ей.
Когда же няня собирала
Для Ольги на широкий луг
Всех маленьких ее подруг,
Она в горелки не играла,
Ей скучен был и звонкий смех,
И шум их ветреных утех.  
XXVIII.  
Она любила на балконе
Предупреждать зари восход,
Когда на бледном небосклоне
Звезд исчезает хоровод, 
И тихо край земли светлеет,
И вестник утра, ветер веет,
И всходит постепенно день.
Зимой, когда ночная тень
Полмиром доле обладает,
И доле в праздной тишине,
При отуманенной луне,
Восток ленивый почивает,
В привычный час пробуждена
Вставала при свечах она.  
XXIX.  
Ей рано нравились романы;
Они ей заменяли всё;
Она влюблялася в обманы
И Ричардсона и Руссо.
Отец ее был добрый малой,
В прошедшем веке запоздалый;
Но в книгах не видал вреда;
Он, не читая никогда,
Их почитал пустой игрушкой,
И не заботился о том,
Какой у дочки тайный том
Дремал до утра под подушкой.
Жена ж его была сама
От Ричардсона без ума.  
XXX.
Она любила Ричардсона
Не потому, чтобы прочла,
Не потому, чтоб Грандисона
Она Ловласу предпочла; (14)
Но в старину княжна Алина,
Ее московская кузина,
Твердила часто ей об них.
В то время был еще жених
Ее супруг, но по неволе;
Она вздыхала о другом,
Который сердцем и умом
Ей нравился гораздо боле:
Сей Грандисон был славный франт,
Игрок и гвардии сержант. 
XXXI.
Как он, она была одета
Всегда по моде и к лицу;
Но, не спросясь ее совета,
Девицу повезли к венцу.
И, чтоб ее рассеять горе,
Разумный муж уехал вскоре
В свою деревню, где она,
Бог знает кем окружена,
Рвалась и плакала сначала,
С супругом чуть не развелась;
Потом хозяйством занялась,
Привыкла и довольна стала.
Привычка свыше нам дана:
Замена счастию она. (15) 
 XXXII.
Привычка усладила горе,
Неотразимое ничем;
Открытие большое вскоре
Ее утешило совсем:
Она меж делом и досугом
Открыла тайну, как супругом
Самодержавно управлять,
И всё тогда пошло на стать.
Она езжала по работам,
Солила на зиму грибы,
Вела расходы, брила лбы,
Ходила в баню по субботам,
Служанок била осердясь -
Все это мужа не спросясь. 
 XXXIII.
Бывало, писывала кровью
Она в альбомы нежных дев,
Звала Полиною Прасковью
И говорила нараспев,
Корсет носила очень узкий,
И русский Н как N французский
Произносить умела в нос;
Но скоро все перевелось;
Корсет, Альбом, княжну Алину,
Стишков чувствительных тетрадь
Она забыла; стала звать
Акулькой прежнюю Селину
И обновила наконец
На вате шлафор и чепец. 
 XXXIV.
Но муж любил ее сердечно,
В ее затеи не входил,
Во всем ей веровал беспечно,
А сам в халате ел и пил;
Покойно жизнь его катилась;
Под вечер иногда сходилась
Соседей добрая семья,
Нецеремонные друзья,
И потужить и позлословить
И посмеяться кой о чем.
Проходит время; между тем
Прикажут Ольге чай готовить,
Там ужин, там и спать пора,
И гости едут со двора. 
XXXV.
Они хранили в жизни мирной
Привычки милой старины;
У них на масленице жирной
Водились русские блины;
Два раза в год они говели;
Любили круглые качели,
Подблюдны песни, хоровод;
В день Троицын, когда народ
Зевая слушает молебен,
Умильно на пучок зари
Они роняли слезки три;
Им квас как воздух был потребен,
И за столом у них гостям
Носили блюда по чинам. 
 XXXVI.
И так они старели оба.
И отворились наконец
Перед супругом двери гроба,
И новый он приял венец.
Он умер в час перед обедом,
Оплаканный своим соседом,
Детьми и верною женой
Чистосердечней, чем иной.
Он был простой и добрый барин,
И там, где прах его лежит,
Надгробный памятник гласит:
Смиренный грешник, Дмитрий Ларин,
Господний раб и бригадир
Под камнем сим вкушает мир. 
XXXVII.
Своим пенатам возвращенный,
Владимир Ленский посетил
Соседа памятник смиренный,
И вздох он пеплу посвятил;
И долго сердцу грустно было.
"Poor Yorick! (16) - молвил он уныло, -
Он на руках меня держал.
Как часто в детстве я играл
Его Очаковской медалью!
Он Ольгу прочил за меня,
Он говорил: дождусь ли дня?.."
И, полный искренней печалыо,
Владимир тут же начертал
Ему надгробный мадригал. 
 XXXVIII.
И там же надписью печальной
Отца и матери, в слезах,
Почтил он прах патриархальный...
Увы! на жизненных браздах
Мгновенной жатвой поколенья,
По тайной воле провиденья,
Восходят, зреют и падут;
Другие им вослед идут...
Так наше ветреное племя
Растет, волнуется, кипит
И к гробу прадедов теснит.
Придет, придет и наше время,
И наши внуки в добрый час
Из мира вытеснят и нас! 
XXXIX.
Покамест упивайтесь ею,
Сей легкой жизнию, друзья!
Ее ничтожность разумею,
И мало к ней привязан я;
Для призраков закрыл я вежды;
Но отдаленные надежды
Тревожат сердце иногда:
Без неприметного следа
Мне было б грустно мир оставить.
Живу, пишу не для похвал;
Но я бы, кажется, желал
Печальный жребий свой прославить,
Чтоб обо мне, как верный друг,
Напомнил хоть единый звук. 
   XL.
И чье-нибудь он сердце тронет;
И, сохраненная судьбой,
Быть может, в Лете не потонет
Строфа, слагаемая мной;
Быть может (лестная надежда!),
Укажет будущий невежда
На мой прославленный портрет
И молвит: то-то был поэт!
Прими ж мои благодаренья,
Поклонник мирных Аонид,
О ты, чья память сохранит
Мои летучие творенья,
Чья благосклонная рука
Потреплет лавры старика!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.belcanto.ru/music/LisitsianTchaikovsky.mp3   Поёт *Павел Лисициан*  *Ария Онегина* 
"...вы ко мне писали,
   Не отпирайтесь. Я прочел
   Души доверчивой признанья,
   Любви невинной излиянья;
   Мне ваша искренность мила;
   Она в волненье привела
   Давно умолкнувшие чувства;
   Но вас хвалить я не хочу;
   Я за нее вам отплачу
   Признаньем также без искусства;
   Примите исповедь мою:
   Себя на суд вам отдаю. 
  Когда бы жизнь домашним кругом
   Я ограничить захотел;
   Когда б мне быть отцом, супругом
   Приятный жребий повелел;
   Когда б семейственной картиной
   Пленился я хоть миг единый, -
   То верно б, кроме вас одной,
   Невесты не искал иной.
   Скажу без блесток мадригальных:
   Нашед мой прежний идеал,
   Я верно б вас одну избрал
   В подруги дней моих печальных,
   Всего прекрасного в залог,
   И был бы счастлив... сколько мог!
      "Но я не создан для блаженства;
   Ему чужда душа моя;
   Напрасны ваши совершенства:
   Их вовсе недостоин я.
   Поверьте (совесть в том порукой),
   Супружество нам будет мукой.
      Я, сколько ни любил бы вас,
   Привыкнув, разлюблю тотчас;
   Начнете плакать: ваши слезы
   Не тронут сердца моего,
   А будут лишь бесить его.
   Судите ж вы, какие розы
   Нам заготовит Гименей
   И, может быть, на много дней.
...     
      "Мечтам и годам нет возврата;
   Не обновлю души моей...
   Я вас люблю любовью брата
   И, может быть, еще нежней.
   Послушайте ж меня без гнева:
   Сменит не раз младая дева
   Мечтами легкие мечты; ..."

----------


## Lampada

Ария Ленского   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKln4GOgPxM  -  *Денис Королёв*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mJyjq8JNAI  -  *Nicolai Gedda*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2wO2VZVL0s  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBpuKdCp_90   -   *Владимир Атлантов*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KH8sOfyRXM  -  *Пласидо Доминго*   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wv8emJ8tgM  -  *Ramon Vargas*    
"Куда, куда вы удалились, 
Весны моей златые дни?  
Что день грядущий мне готовит? 
Его мой взор напрасно ловит, 
В глубокой мгле таится он. 
Нет нужды; прав судьбы закон. 
Паду ли я, стрелой пронзённый, 
Иль мимо пролетит она, 
Всё благо: бдения и сна 
Приходит час определённый; 
Благословен и день забот, 
Благословен и тьмы приход!  
Блеснёт заутра луч денницы 
И заиграет яркий день; 
А я, быть может, я гробницы 
Сойду в таинственную сень, 
И память юного поэта 
Поглотит медленная Лета, 
Забудет мир меня; но ты, ты, Ольга… 
Скажи, придёшь ли, дева красоты, 
Слезу пролить над ранней урной 
И думать: он меня любил, 
Он мне единой посвятил 
Рассвет печальный жизни бурной?!.. 
Ах, Ольга, я тебя любил! 
Тебе единой посвятил 
Рассвет печальный жизни бурной, 
Ах, Ольга, я тебя любил…  
Сердечный друг, желанный друг, 
Приди, приди… 
Желанный друг, приди: я твой супруг!.. 
Приди: я твой супруг. 
Приди, приди… 
Я жду тебя, желанный друг, 
Приди, приди, я — твой супруг. 
Куда, куда, куда вы удалились, 
Весны моей, весны моей златые дни? "

----------


## starrysky

I read Falen's translation about a year ago and loved it! I think he managed wonderfully to keep the rhythm and meter of Pushkin's poetry. I was so enchanted that I walked about the room and recited it (which I'm not in the habit of doing lol). I like his translation a bit more than Henry Spalding's. The very beginning: 
James Falen
1 
'My uncle, man of firm convictions…
By falling gravely ill, he's won
A due respect for his afflictions -
The only clever thing he's done.
May his example profit others;
But God, what deadly boredom, brothers,
To tend a sick man night and day,
Not daring once to steal away!
And, oh, how base to pamper grossly
And entertain the nearly dead,
To fluff the pillows for his head,
And pass him medicines morosely -
While thinking under every sigh:
The devil take you, Uncle. Die!' 
2 
Just so a youthful rake reflected,
As through the dust by post he flew,
By mighty Zeus's will elected
Sole heir to all the kin he knew.
Ludmila's and Ruslan's adherents!
Without a foreword's interference,
May I present, as we set sail,
The hero of my current tale:
Onegin, my good friend and brother,
Was born beside the Neva's span,
Where maybe, reader, you began,
Or sparkled in one way or other.
I too there used to saunter forth,
But found it noxious in the north. 
And Henry Spalding's, which can be found  here http://www.gutenberg.org/files/23997/23997.txt at gutenberg.org: 
I 
"My uncle's goodness is extreme,
If seriously he hath disease;
He hath acquired the world's esteem
And nothing more important sees;
A paragon of virtue he!
But what a nuisance it will be,
Chained to his bedside night and day
Without a chance to slip away.
Ye need dissimulation base
A dying man with art to soothe,
Beneath his head the pillow smooth,
And physic bring with mournful face,
To sigh and meditate alone:
When will the devil take his own!" 
II 
Thus mused a madcap young, who drove
Through clouds of dust at postal pace,
By the decree of Mighty Jove,
Inheritor of all his race.
Friends of Liudmila and Ruslan,(1)
Let me present ye to the man,
Who without more prevarication
The hero is of my narration!
Oneguine, O my gentle readers,
Was born beside the Neva, where
It may be ye were born, or there
Have shone as one of fashion's leaders.
I also wandered there of old,
But cannot stand the northern cold.(2)

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо за ссылочку!   http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21142/mp3/21142-01.mp3
Читает ?  *Алекандр Пушкин* *Красавице, которая нюхала табак*  
Возможно ль? вместо роз, Амуром насажденных, 
Тюльпанов, гордо наклоненных, 
Душистых ландышей, ясминов и лилей, 
Которых ты всегда любила 
И прежде всякий день носила 
На мраморной груди твоей-- 
Возможно ль, милая Климена? 
Какая странная во вкусе перемена! . . 
Ты любишь обонять не утренний цветок, 
А вредную траву зелену, 
Искусством превращену 
В пушистый порошок! 
Пускай уже седой профессор Геттингена, 
На старой кафедре согнувшися дугой, 
Вперив в латинщину глубокий разум свой, 
Раскашлявшись, табак толченый 
Пихает в длинный нос иссохшею рукой. 
Пускай младой драгун усатый 
Поутру, сидя у окна, 
Стаканы сушит все до дна, 
С остатком утреннего сна 
Из трубки пенковой дым гонит сероватый. 
Пускай красавица шестидесяти лет, 
У граций в отпуску, и у любви в отставке 
У коей держится вся прелесть на подставке, 
У коей без морщин на теле места нет, 
Чаек в прикуску попивает, 
И с верным табаком печали забывает, 
Злословит, молится, зевает. 
А ты, прелестная! . . но если уж табак 
Так нравится тебе--о пыл воображенья! 
Ах! если, превращенный в прах, 
И в табакерке, в заточеньи, 
Я в персты нежные твои попасться мог, 
Тогда б в сердечном восхищеньи 
Рассыпался на грудь под шалевый платок 
И даже, может быть. . о сладость вожделенья 
...До тайных прелестей, которых сам Эрот 
Запрятал за леса и горы, 
Чтоб не могли нескромны взоры 
Открыть вместилище божественных красот. 
Но что! мечта, мечта пустая. 
Не будет этого никак. 
Судьба завистливая злая! 
Ах, отчего я не табак! . .

----------


## starrysky

Ха, смешной стих!   ::  И актуальный - многие дэушки щас курят.  lampada, да у меня читает.

----------


## Martin Miles

"Евгений Онегин" - одна из моих любимых опер. Музыка Чайковского прекрасна и либретто тоже.

----------


## Wowik

> "Евгений Онегин" - одна из моих любимых опер. Музыка Чайковского прекрасна_ и либретто тоже.

----------


## Оля

> Музыка Чайковского прекрасна_ и либретто тоже.

 I think the comma _is_ needed here.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Музыка Чайковского прекрасна_ и либретто тоже.   I think the comma _is_ needed here.

   ::  Я же долго думал...

----------


## Martin Miles

У ютуб только один видео песни "Пускай погибну я" Пушкина и Чайковского, а многие видео песни "Пускай погибну безвозвратно" Бориса Гребенщикова. Кто он?

----------


## Wowik

> ... Бориса Гребенщикова. Кто он?

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Grebenshchikov

----------


## Lampada

*Сказка о мёртвой царевне и семи богатырях*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQeM2sgIcOc       *Текст*:    http://lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/carewna.txt

----------


## Lampada

*Сказка о царе Салтане* 
Текст - http://www.lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/saltan.txt  http://rosiamar.nm.ru/saltan.html - *English translation* 
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKEgl7GAi7A
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxeeqZ4ir3c
3.
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWHBHV0qTNc       http://www.etvnet.com/the-tale-of-tsar- ... e-/304569/

----------


## Lampada

*Ты и Вы* 
Пустое Вы сердечным ты
Она, обмолвясь, заменила
И все счастливые мечты
В душе влюблённой возбудила.
Пред ней задумчиво стою,
Свести очей с неё нет силы:
И говорю ей: как вы милы!
И мыслю: как тебя люблю! 
Александр Сергеевич Пушкин. 1828 
__________________________________
The empty you with the heartfelt thou
She with a slip of her tongue replaced
And all the happy dreams awoke 
in the soul of the one who loved her.
Before her I stand, lost in thought
I don't have the strength to take my eyes from her
And I say to her how sweet you are 
And I smile: how I love her.

----------


## Lampada

*Капитанская дочка* 
Текст:   http://www.lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/kapitan.txt 
English translation:   http://www.online-literature.com/alexan ... ommandant/ 
Аудио (Для прослушивания: начало повести - 22 минуты):  http://bibe.ru/kapitanskaya-dochka/   http://bibe.ru/download/1013/ ?????  (It did not work for me)

----------


## Lampada

*Борис Годунов* 
English translation:  http://www.online-literature.com/alexan ... godunov/1/

----------


## koynas

Знает ли кто нибудь хороший английский перевод Пушкинского стихотворения Зимняя Дорога? 
Сквозь волнистые туманы
Пробирается луна,
На печальные поляны
Льет печально свет она. 
По дороге зимней, скучной
Тройка борзая бежит,
Колокольчик однозвучный
Утомительно гремит. 
Что-то слышится родное
В долгих песнях ямщика:
То разгулье удалое,
То сердечная тоска... 
 Я наткнунлся на вот эту интерпритацию Джэймса Фаллона, но по моему далеко не самый лучший вариант: 
Through the murk the moon is veering, 
Ghost-accompanist of night,
On the melancholy clearings
Pouring melancholy light. 
Runs the troika with its dreary
Toneless jangling sleigh-bell on
Over dismal snow' I'm weary,
Hungry, frozen to the bone. 
Coachman in a homely fashion's 
Singing as we flash along;
Now a snatch of mournful passion,
Now a foulmouthed drinking-song.  Особенно здесь –– сердечная тоска и foulmouthed drinking song... настроение передает прямо–таки не то  ::   
Not a light shines, not a lonely
Dusky cabin. . . Snow and hush. . .
Streaming past the troika only
Mileposts, striped and motley, rush. 
Dismal, dreary. . . But returning
Homewards! And tomorrow, through 
Pleasant crackles of the burning 
Pine-logs, I shall gaze at you: 
Dream, and go on gazing, Nina,
One whole circle of the clock;
Midnight will not come between us,
When we gently turn the lock 
On our callers. . . Drowsing maybe,
Coachman's faded, lost the tune;
Toneless, dreary, goes the sleigh-bell;
Nina, clouds blot out the moon.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-GyATgbxKo  Поёт Тарас Штонда  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14  -  Поёт Ирина Архипова http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17  ?? http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  -  Поёт Сергей Лемешев  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuYoL-lcyuc - Поёт Борис Гмыря   ЗИМНЯЯ ДОРОГА Сквозь волнистые туманы
Пробирается луна,
На печальные поляны
Льет печально свет она. 
По дороге зимней, скучной
Тройка борзая бежит,
Колокольчик однозвучный
Утомительно гремит. 
Что-то слышится родное
В долгих песнях ямщика:
То разгулье удалое,
То сердечная тоска... 
Ни огня, ни черной хаты...
Глушь и снег... Навстречу мне
Только версты полосаты
Попадаются одне. 
Скучно, грустно... Завтра, Нина,
Завтра, к милой возвратясь,
Я забудусь у камина,
Загляжусь не наглядясь. 
Звучно стрелка часовая
Мерный круг свой совершит,
И, докучных удаляя,
Полночь нас не разлучит. 
Грустно, Нина: путь мой скучен,
Дремля смолкнул мой ямщик,
Колокольчик однозвучен,
Отуманен лунный лик.

----------


## koynas

Lampada,  
Спасибо большое за записи.  Музыка удивительная!  Мне хотелось узнать слышал ли кто об английской версии этого стихотворения.  Конечно Пушкина перевести очень сложно, но ведь есть несколько отличных вариантов "Онегина" (Набокова например).  Благодарю еще раз за музыкальные версии   ::  .

----------


## Lampada

Linear and metric translations by *Walter Arndt*   *Winter Road*.   
Across wavering hazes
The moon is breaking through.
On the melancholy clearings
She dolorously pours her light. 
Down the wintry, dismal highway
Runs the speedy troika,
The monotonous sleigh bell
Wearisomely tinkles. 
A familiar note one hears
In the coachman’s lengthy songs:
Now a spirited carousal,
Now a grieving of the heart… 
Not a light, not dusky cabin,
Hush and snow… As I pass
Only milestones with their stripes
Come my way alone… 
Dismal, drear…  Tomorrow, Nina,
Tomorrow, returning to my dear one,
I shall dream before the fire,
Gaze and never gaze my fill. 
Tunefully the hand of the clock
Will complete its measured round,
And, removing the intruders,
Midnight will not sever us. 
Dismal, Nina:  drear my journey,
Drowsing, my coachman is silent now,
Monotonous is the sleigh bell,
Beclouded the face of the moon.   *Winter Journey* 
Brightly from its watery swathing
Sallies forth the lunar horn,
Yonder mournful clearings bathing
In its mournful light forlorn. 
Down the dismal snow-track swinging
Speeds the troika, and the drone
Of the sleigh bell’s tuneless ringing
Numbs me with its monotone. 
Something stirring, something drowsing
Haunts the coachman’s singsong too,
Chanting now of wild carousing,
Now of lovers’ plaintive rue. 
No black hut, no hearth-light sparkling,
Snow and desolation reign,
Mileposts only flash their darkling
Stripes and hurry past and wane. 
Waste and gloom… but back tomorrow,
By your chimney, love, at will
Shall I muse, forgot all sorrow,
Gaze, and never gaze me fill. 
When the clock’s unhurried finger
Rounds its beat and strikes adieu,
Bidding strangers not to linger,
Midnight will not part us two. 
Cheerless, love, the sleigh bell’s ringing,
Drear my path across the fen,
Stilled the coachman’s drowsy singing,
Dim the watery moon again.

----------


## koynas

Спасибо большое, Лампада!  Эти переводы в некоторых местах намного лучше вышеупамянутого.  Благодарю еще раз   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJs1iMuSUUE   *Песнь о Вещем Олеге*  
Как ныне сбирается вещий Олег
Отмстить неразумным хозарам:
Их села и нивы за буйный набег
Обрек он мечам и пожарам;
С дружиной своей, в цареградской броне,
Князь по полю едет на верном коне. 
Из тёмного леса навстречу ему
Идёт вдохновенный кудесник,
Покорный Перуну старик одному,
Заветов грядущего вестник,
В мольбах и гаданьях проведший весь век.
И к мудрому старцу подъехал Олег. 
«Скажи мне, кудесник, любимец богов,
Что сбудется в жизни со мною?
И скоро ль, на радость соседей-врагов,
Могильной засыплюсь землею?
Открой мне всю правду, не бойся меня:
В награду любого возьмешь ты коня». 
«Волхвы не боятся могучих владык,
А княжеский дар им не нужен;
Правдив и свободен их вещий язык
И с волей небесною дружен.
Грядущие годы таятся во мгле;
Но вижу твой жребий на светлом челе, 
Запомни же ныне ты слово мое:
Воителю слава — отрада;
Победой прославлено имя твое;
Твой щит на вратах Цареграда;
И волны и суша покорны тебе;
Завидует недруг столь дивной судьбе. 
И синего моря обманчивый вал
В часы роковой непогоды,
И пращ, и стрела, и лукавый кинжал
Щадят победителя годы...
Под грозной броней ты не ведаешь ран;
Незримый хранитель могущему дан. 
Твой конь не боится опасных трудов:
Он, чуя господскую волю,
То смирный стоит под стрелами врагов,
То мчится по бранному полю,
И холод и сеча ему ничего.
Но примешь ты смерть от коня своего». 
Олег усмехнулся — однако чело
И взор омрачилися думой.
В молчанье, рукой опершись на седло,
С коня он слезает угрюмый;
И верного друга прощальной рукой
И гладит и треплет по шее крутой. 
«Прощай, мой товарищ, мой верный слуга,
Расстаться настало нам время:
Теперь отдыхай! уж не ступит нога
В твое позлащенное стремя.
Прощай, утешайся — да помни меня.
Вы, отроки-други, возьмите коня! 
Покройте попоной, мохнатым ковром;
В мой луг под уздцы отведите:
Купайте, кормите отборным зерном;
Водой ключевою поите».
И отроки тотчас с конем отошли,
А князю другого коня подвели. 
Пирует с дружиною вещий Олег
При звоне веселом стакана.
И кудри их белы, как утренний снег
Над славной главою кургана...
Они поминают минувшие дни
И битвы, где вместе рубились они...  
«А где мой товарищ? — промолвил Олег,—
Скажите, где конь мой ретивый?
Здоров ли? всё так же ль легок его бег?
Всё тот же ль он бурный, игривый?»
И внемлет ответу: на холме крутом
Давно уж почил непробудным он сном. 
Могучий Олег головою поник
И думает: «Что же гаданье?
Кудесник, ты лживый, безумный старик!
Презреть бы твое предсказанье!
Мой конь и доныне носил бы меня».
И хочет увидеть он кости коня. 
Вот едет могучий Олег со двора,
С ним Игорь и старые гости,
И видят: на холме, у брега Днепра,
Лежат благородные кости;
Их моют дожди, засыпает их пыль,
И ветер волнует над ними ковыль. 
Князь тихо на череп коня наступил
И молвил: «Спи, друг одинокий!
Твой старый хозяин тебя пережил:
На тризне, уже недалекой,
Не ты под секирой ковыль обагришь
И жаркою кровью мой прах напоишь! 
Так вот где таилась погибель моя!
Мне смертию кость угрожала!»
Из мертвой главы гробовая змия
Шипя между тем выползала;
Как черная лента, вкруг ног обвилась:
И вскрикнул внезапно ужаленный князь. 
Ковши круговые, заленясь, шипят
На тризне плачевной Олега:
Князь Игорь и Ольга на холме сидят;
Дружина пирует у брега;
Бойцы поминают минувшие дни
И битвы, где вместе рубились они.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BckqkZnXfK4  
СТИХИ, СОЧИНЁННЫЕ НОЧЬЮ ВО ВРЕМЯ БЕССОННИЦЫ  
Мне не спится, нет огня;
Всюду мрак и сон докучный.
Ход часов лишь однозвучный
Раздаётся близ меня,
Парки бабье лепетанье,
Спящей ночи трепетанье,
Жизни мышья беготня...
Что тревожишь ты меня?
Что ты значишь, скучный шёпот?
Укоризна или ропот
Мной утраченного дня?
От меня чего ты хочешь?
Ты зовёшь или пророчишь?
Я понять тебя хочу,
Смысла я в тебе ищу...
1830

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Осень Пушкин  *Осень* (отрывок) 
Унылая пора! очей очарованье!
Приятна мне твоя прощальная краса -
Люблю я пышное природы увяданье,
В багрец и в золото одетые леса,
В их сенях ветра шум и свежее дыханье,
И мглой волнистою покрыты небеса,
И редкий солнца луч, и первые морозы,
И отдаленные седой зимы угрозы.
__________________      YouTube - А.С.Пушкин "Осень" ("Октябрь уж наступил...") - Исполняет Иннокентий Смоктуновский  RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв  *ОСЕНЬ* (Отрывок)  _Чего в мой дремлющий тогда не входит ум?_ Державин.  
I
Октябрь уж наступил — уж роща отряхает
Последние листы с нагих своих ветвей;
Дохнул осенний хлад — дорога промерзает.
Журча еще бежит за мельницу ручей,
Но пруд уже застыл; сосед мой поспешает
В отъезжие поля с охотою своей,
И страждут озими от бешеной забавы,
И будит лай собак уснувшие дубравы. 
II
Теперь моя пора: я не люблю весны;
Скучна мне оттепель; вонь, грязь — весной я болен;
Кровь бродит; чувства, ум тоскою стеснены.
Суровою зимой я более доволен,
Люблю ее снега; в присутствии луны
Как легкий бег саней с подругой быстр и волен,
Когда под соболем, согрета и свежа,
Она вам руку жмет, пылая и дрожа! 
III
Как весело, обув железом острым ноги,
Скользить по зеркалу стоячих, ровных рек!
А зимних праздников блестящие тревоги?..
Но надо знать и честь; полгода снег да снег,
Ведь это наконец и жителю берлоги,
Медведю, надоест. Нельзя же целый век
Кататься нам в санях с Армидами младыми
Иль киснуть у печей за стеклами двойными. 
IV
Ох, лето красное! любил бы я тебя,
Когда б не зной, да пыль, да комары, да мухи.
Ты, все душевные способности губя,
Нас мучишь; как поля, мы страждем от засухи;
Лишь как бы напоить, да освежить себя —
Иной в нас мысли нет, и жаль зимы старухи,
И, проводив ее блинами и вином,
Поминки ей творим мороженым и льдом. 
V
Дни поздней осени бранят обыкновенно,
Но мне она мила, читатель дорогой,
Красою тихою, блистающей смиренно.
Так нелюбимое дитя в семье родной
К себе меня влечет. Сказать вам откровенно,
Из годовых времен я рад лишь ей одной,
В ней много доброго; любовник не тщеславный,
Я нечто в ней нашел мечтою своенравной. 
VI
Как это объяснить? Мне нравится она,
Как, вероятно, вам чахоточная дева
Порою нравится. На смерть осуждена,
Бедняжка клонится без ропота, без гнева.
Улыбка на устах увянувших видна;
Могильной пропасти она не слышит зева;
Играет на лице еще багровый цвет.
Она жива еще сегодня, завтра нет. 
VII
Унылая пора! очей очарованье!
Приятна мне твоя прощальная краса —
Люблю я пышное природы увяданье,
В багрец и в золото одетые леса,
В их сенях ветра шум и свежее дыханье,
И мглой волнистою покрыты небеса,
И редкий солнца луч, и первые морозы,
И отдаленные седой зимы угрозы. 
VIII
И с каждой осенью я расцветаю вновь;
Здоровью моему полезен русской холод;
К привычкам бытия вновь чувствую любовь:
Чредой слетает сон, чредой находит голод;
Легко и радостно играет в сердце кровь,
Желания кипят — я снова счастлив, молод,
Я снова жизни полн — таков мой организм
(Извольте мне простить ненужный прозаизм). 
IX
Ведут ко мне коня; в раздолии открытом,
Махая гривою, он всадника несет,
И звонко под его блистающим копытом
Звенит промерзлый дол и трескается лед.
Но гаснет краткий день, и в камельке забытом
Огонь опять горит — то яркий свет лиет,
То тлеет медленно — а я пред ним читаю
Иль думы долгие в душе моей питаю. 
X
И забываю мир — и в сладкой тишине
Я сладко усыплен моим воображеньем,
И пробуждается поэзия во мне:
Душа стесняется лирическим волненьем,
Трепещет и звучит, и ищет, как во сне,
Излиться наконец свободным проявленьем —
И тут ко мне идет незримый рой гостей,
Знакомцы давние, плоды мечты моей. 
XI
И мысли в голове волнуются в отваге,
И рифмы легкие навстречу им бегут,
И пальцы просятся к перу, перо к бумаге,
Минута — и стихи свободно потекут.
Так дремлет недвижим корабль в недвижной влаге,
Но чу! — матросы вдруг кидаются, ползут
Вверх, вниз — и паруса надулись, ветра полны;
Громада двинулась и рассекает волны. 
XII
Плывет. Куда ж нам плыть?. . . .

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjI49yDifOg  От автора - *Борис Чирков * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_T1B61T_rA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umwY4hqmmcI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5T6csK-QiY&NR=1  - Читает Борис Ветров   *У лукоморья дуб зелёный...* 
Из поэмы "Руслан и Людмила" 
У лукоморья дуб зелёный;
Златая цепь на дубе том:
И днём и ночью кот учёный
Всё ходит по цепи кругом;
Идёт направо - песнь заводит,
Налево - сказку говорит.
Там чудеса: там леший бродит,
Русалка на ветвях сидит;
Там на неведомых дорожках
Следы невиданных зверей;
Избушка там на курьих ножках
Стоит без окон, без дверей;
Там лес и дол видений полны;
Там о заре прихлынут волны
На брег песчаный и пустой,
И тридцать витязей прекрасных
Чредой из вод выходит ясных,
И с ними дядька их морской;
Там королевич мимоходом
Пленяет грозного царя;
Там в облаках перед народом
Через леса, через моря
Колдун несёт богатыря;
В темнице там царевна тужит,
А бурый волк ей верно служит;
Там ступа с Бабою Ягой
Идёт, бредёт сама собой,
Там царь Кащей над златом чахнет;
Там русский дух... там Русью пахнет!
И там я был, и мёд я пил;
У моря видел дуб зелёный;
Под ним сидел, и кот учёный
Свои мне сказки говорил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83aAFAu98ZE   -  Исполняет Иннокентий Смоктуновский   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=03  Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв   *ЗИМНЕЕ УТРО* 
Мороз и солнце; день чудесный!
Ещё ты дремлешь, друг прелестный -
Пора, красавица, проснись:
Открой сомкнуты негой взоры
Навстречу северной Авроры,
Звездою севера явись! 
Вечор, ты помнишь, вьюга злилась,
На мутном небе мгла носилась;
Луна, как бледное пятно,
Сквозь тучи мрачные желтела,
И ты печальная сидела -
А нынче... погляди в окно: 
Под голубыми небесами
Великолепными коврами,
Блестя на солнце, снег лежит;
Прозрачный лес один чернеет,
И ель сквозь иней зеленеет,
И речка подо льдом блестит. 
Вся комната янтарным блеском
Озарена. Весёлым треском
Трещит затопленная печь.
Приятно думать у лежанки.
Но знаешь: не велеть ли в санки
Кобылку бурую запречь? 
Скользя по утреннему снегу,
Друг милый, предадимся бегу
Нетерпеливого коня
И навестим поля пустые,
Леса, недавно столь густые,
И берег, милый для меня. 
1829

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33AEHne8O-4  - Исполняет *Иннокентий Смоктуновский*  
СЦЕНА ИЗ ФАУСТА. БЕРЕГ МОРЯ. ФАУСТ И МЕФИСТОФЕЛЬ  
     Ф а у с т 
Мне скучно, бес. 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
Что делать, Фауст?
Таков вам положен предел,
Его ж никто не преступает.
Вся тварь разумная скучает:
Иной от лени, тот от дел;
Кто верит, кто утратил веру;
Тот насладиться не успел,
Тот насладился через меру,
И всяк зевает да живет —
И всех вас гроб, зевая, ждет.
Зевай и ты. 
     Ф а у с т 
             Сухая шутка!
Найди мне способ как-нибудь
Рассеяться. 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
             Доволен будь
Ты доказательством рассудка.
В своем альбоме запиши:
Fastidium est quies — скука
Отдохновение души.
Я психолог... о, вот наука!..
Скажи, когда ты не скучал?
Подумай, поищи. Тогда ли,
Как над Виргилием дремал,
А розги ум твой возбуждали?
Тогда ль, как розами венчал
Ты благосклонных дев веселья
И в буйстве шумном посвящал
Им пыл вечернего похмелья?
Тогда ль, как погрузился ты
В великодушные мечты,
В пучину темную науки?
Но, помнится, тогда со скуки,
Как арлекина, из огня
Ты вызвал наконец меня.
Я мелким бесом извивался,
Развеселить тебя старался,
Возил и к ведьмам и к духам,
И что же? всё по пустякам.
Желал ты славы — и добился,
Хотел влюбиться — и влюбился.
Ты с жизни взял возможну дань,
А был ли счастлив? 
     Ф а у с т 
                 Перестань,
Не растравляй мне язвы тайной.
В глубоком знанье жизни нет —
Я проклял знаний ложный свет,
А слава... луч ее случайный
Неуловим. Мирская честь
Бессмысленна, как сон... Но есть
Прямое благо: сочетанье
Двух душ... 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
          И первое свиданье,
Не правда ль? Но нельзя ль узнать,
Кого изволишь поминать,
Не Гретхен ли? 
     Ф а у с т 
            О сон чудесный!
О пламя чистое любви!
Там, там — где тень, где шум древесный,
Где сладко-звонкие струи —
Там, на груди ее прелестной
Покоя томную главу,
Я счастлив был... 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
               Творец небесный!
Ты бредишь, Фауст, наяву!
Услужливым воспоминаньем
Себя обманываешь ты.
Не я ль тебе своим стараньем
Доставил чудо красоты?
И в час полуночи глубокой
С тобою свел ее? Тогда
Плодами своего труда
Я забавлялся одинокий,
Как вы вдвоем — всё помню я.
Когда красавица твоя
Была в восторге, в упоенье,
Ты беспокойною душой
Уж погружался в размышленье
(А доказали мы с тобой,
Что размышленье — скуки семя).
И знаешь ли, философ мой,
Что думал ты в такое время,
Когда не думает никто?
Сказать ли? 
     Ф а у с т 
          Говори. Ну, что? 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
Ты думал: агнец мой послушный!
Как жадно я тебя желал!
Как хитро в деве простодушной
Я грезы сердца возмущал!
Любви невольной, бескорыстной
Невинно предалась она...
Что ж грудь моя теперь полна
Тоской и скукой ненавистной?..
На жертву прихоти моей
Гляжу, упившись наслажденьем,
С неодолимым отвращеньем:
Так безрасчетный дуралей,
Вотще решась на злое дело,
Зарезав нищего в лесу,
Бранит ободранное тело;
Так на продажную красу,
Насытясь ею торопливо,
Разврат косится боязливо...
Потом из этого всего
Одно ты вывел заключенье... 
     Ф а у с т 
Сокройся, адское творенье!
Беги от взора моего! 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
Изволь. Задай лишь мне задачу:
Без дела, знаешь, от тебя
Не смею отлучаться я —
Я даром времени не трачу. 
     Ф а у с т 
Что там белеет? говори. 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
Корабль испанский трехмачтовый,
Пристать в Голландию готовый:
На нем мерзавцев сотни три,
Две обезьяны, бочки злата,
Да груз богатый шоколата,
Да модная болезнь: она
Недавно вам подарена. 
     Ф а у с т 
Всё утопить. 
     М е ф и с т о ф е л ь 
          Сейчас.
        (Исчезает.)
1821

----------


## Lampada

*Весь Пушкин*
(В алфавитном порядке)  http://www.pushkin-town.net/.apushkin/index.html

----------


## Lampada

*Цыганы*  http://www.pushkin-town.net/.apushkin/789.htm -  Текст   RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - - Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв    ** * **
(2 ноября)   *Зима. Что делать нам в деревне?* Я встречаю
Слугу несущего мне утром чашку чаю 
Вопросами: тепло ль? утихла ли метель?
Пороша есть иль нет? и можно ли постель
Покинуть для седла иль лучше до обеда
Возиться с старыми журналами соседа?
Пороша. Мы встаем и тотчас на коня 
И рысью по полю при первом свете дня;
Арапники в руках собаки вслед за нами;
Глядим на бледный снег прилежными глазами;
Кружимся рыскаем и поздней уж порой 
Двух зайцев протравив являемся домой.
Куда как весело! Вот вечер: вьюга воет;
Свеча темно горит; стесняясь сердце ноет;
По капле медленно глотаю скуки яд.
Читать хочу; глаза над буквами скользят 
А мысли далеко... Я книгу закрываю;
Беру перо сижу; насильно вырываю
У музы дремлющей несвязные слова.
Ко звуку звук нейдет... Теряю все права
Над рифмой над моей прислужницею странной:
Стих вяло тянется холодный и туманный.
Усталый с лирою я прекращаю спор 
Иду в гостиную; там слышу разговор
О близких выборах о сахарном заводе;
Хозяйка хмурится в подобие погоде 
Стальными спицами проворно шевеля 
Иль про червонного гадает короля.
Тоска! Так день за днем идет в уединенье!
Но если под вечер в печальное селенье 
Когда за шашками сижу я в уголке 
Приедет издали в кибитке иль возке
Нежданная семья: старушка две девицы
(Две белокурые две стройные сестрицы) —
Как оживляется глухая сторона!
Как жизнь о боже мой становится полна!
Сначала косвенно-внимательные взоры 
Потом слов несколько потом и разговоры 
А там и дружный смех и песни вечерком 
И вальсы резвые и шепот за столом 
И взоры томные и ветреные речи 
На узкой лестнице замедленные встречи;
И дева в сумерки выходит на крыльцо:
Открыты шея грудь и вьюга ей в лицо!
Но бури севера не вредны русской розе.
Как жарко поцелуй пылает на морозе!
Как дева русская свежа в пыли снегов! 
 [IMG]http://counter.yadro.ru/hit?t29.1;rhttp%3A//www.pushkin-town.net/index.html;s1280*1024*32;uhttp%3A//www.pushkin-town.net/.apushkin/503.htm;0.977249291333468[/IMG]

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв       *К **** 
Я помню чудное мгновенье:
Передо мной явилась ты 
Как мимолетное виденье 
Как гений чистой красоты. 
В томленьях грусти безнадежной 
В тревогах шумной суеты 
Звучал мне долго голос нежный
И снились милые черты. 
Шли годы. Бурь порыв мятежный
Рассеял прежние мечты 
И я забыл твой голос нежный 
Твои небесные черты. 
В глуши во мраке заточенья
Тянулись тихо дни мои
Без божества без вдохновенья 
Без слез без жизни без любви. 
Душе настало пробужденье:
И вот опять явилась ты 
Как мимолетное виденье 
Как гений чистой красоты. 
И сердце бьется в упоенье 
И для него воскресли вновь
И божество и вдохновенье 
И жизнь и слезы и любовь.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - Читает Дмитрий Николаевич Журавлёв   *Дорожные жалобы* 
Долго ль мне гулять на свете
То в коляске то верхом 
То в кибитке то в карете 
То в телеге то пешком? 
Не в наследственной берлоге 
Не средь отческих могил 
На большой мне знать дороге
Умереть господь судил  
На каменьях под копытом 
На горе под колесом 
Иль во рву водой размытом 
Под разобранным мостом. 
Иль чума меня подцепит 
Иль мороз окостенит 
Иль мне в лоб шлагбаум влепит
Непроворный инвалид. 
Иль в лесу под нож злодею
Попадуся в стороне 
Иль со скуки околею
Где-нибудь в карантине. 
Долго ль мне в тоске голодной
Пост невольный соблюдать
И телятиной холодной
Трюфли Яра поминать? 
То ли дело быть на месте 
По Мясницкой разъезжать 
О деревне о невесте
На досуге помышлять! 
То ли дело рюмка рома 
Ночью сон поутру чай;
То ли дело братцы дома!..
Ну пошел же погоняй!..

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Читает - Олег Ефремов  *К Каверину* 
Забудь, любезный мой Каверин,
Минутной резвости нескромные стихи,
Люблю я первый, будь уверен,
Твои счастливые грехи.
Все чередой идет определенной,
Всему пора, всему свой миг;
Смешон и ветреный старик,
Смешон и юноша степенный,
Пока живется нам, живи,
Гуляй в мое воспоминанье;
Молись и Вакху и любви.
И черни презирай ревнивое роптанье:
Она не ведает, что дружно можно жить
С Киферой, с портиком, и с книгой, и с бокалом;
Что ум высокий можно скрыть
Безумной шалости под легким покрывалом.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Читает Олег Ефремов   *Буря* 
Ты видел деву на скале
В одежде белой над волнами
Когда, бушуя в бурной мгле,
Играло море с берегами,
Когда луч молний озарял
Ее всечасно блеском алым
И ветер бился и летал
С ее летучим покрывалом?
Прекрасно море в бурной мгле
И небо в блесках без лазури;
Но верь мне: дева на скале
Прекрасней волн, небес и бури.

----------


## Lampada

*Медный всадник -* *А.С.Пушкин. Полное собрание сочинений. Библиотека Царского Села.*   RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream - - Исполняет Дмитрий Журавлёв (Медный всадник заканчивается в 24:35) 
__________________________________________________  __________________  *Египетские ночи - http://www.pushkin-town.net/.apushkin/868.htm (*24*: 36 - 55:03)*  *__________________________________________________  _________________*   *Лирика*  *55:04 - 56:33*  *Наперсница волшебной старины*,
Друг вымыслов игривых и печальных,
Тебя я знал во дни моей весны,
Во дни утех и снов первоначальных.
Я ждал тебя; в вечерней тишине
Являлась ты веселою старушкой
И надо мной сидела в шушуне,
В больших очках и с резвою гремушкой.
Ты, детскую качая колыбель,
Мой юный слух напевами пленила
И меж пелен оставила свирель,
Которую сама заворожила.
Младенчество прошло, как легкий сон.
Ты отрока беспечного любила,
Средь важных муз тебя лишь помнил он,
И ты его тихонько посетила;
Но тот ли был твой образ, твой убор?
Как мило ты, как быстро изменилась!
Каким огнем улыбка оживилась!
Каким огнем блеснул приветный взор!
Покров, клубясь волною непослушной,
Чуть осенял твой стан полувоздушный;
Вся в локонах, обвитая венком,
Прелестницы глава благоухала;
Грудь белая под желтым жемчугом
Румянилась и тихо трепетала...
_____________________________________  *Я помню чудное мгновенье...* 56:34 - 58:03 
_____________________________________ 
58:03 -

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  *Олег Даль* читает отрывки из "Евгения Онегина".

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Khibla Gerzmava sings Tatjana&#39;s letter scene from Eugeni Onegin by Tchaikovsky   *Письмо Татьяны Онегину (отрывок из романа "Евгений Онегин")* Я к вам пишу – чего же боле?
Что я могу еще сказать?
Теперь, я знаю, в вашей воле
Меня презреньем наказать.
Но вы, к моей несчастной доле
Хоть каплю жалости храня,
Вы не оставите меня.
Сначала я молчать хотела;
Поверьте: моего стыда
Вы не узнали б никогда,
Когда б надежду я имела
Хоть редко, хоть в неделю раз
В деревне нашей видеть вас,
Чтоб только слышать ваши речи,
Вам слово молвить, и потом
Все думать, думать об одном
И день и ночь до новой встречи.
Но, говорят, вы нелюдим;
В глуши, в деревне всё вам скучно,
А мы... ничем мы не блестим,
Хоть вам и рады простодушно. 
Зачем вы посетили нас?
В глуши забытого селенья
Я никогда не знала б вас,
Не знала б горького мученья.
Души неопытной волненья
Смирив со временем (как знать?),
По сердцу я нашла бы друга,
Была бы верная супруга
И добродетельная мать.
Другой!.. Нет, никому на свете
Не отдала бы сердца я!
То в вышнем суждено совете...
То воля неба: я твоя;
Вся жизнь моя была залогом
Свиданья верного с тобой;
Я знаю, ты мне послан богом,
До гроба ты хранитель мой...
Ты в сновиденьях мне являлся,
Незримый, ты мне был уж мил,
Твой чудный взгляд меня томил,
В душе твой голос раздавался
Давно...нет, это был не сон!
Ты чуть вошел, я вмиг узнала,
Вся обомлела, запылала
И в мыслях молвила: вот он!
Не правда ль? Я тебя слыхала:
Ты говорил со мной в тиши,
Когда я бедным помогала
Или молитвой услаждала
Тоску волнуемой души?
И в это самое мгновенье
Не ты ли, милое виденье,
В прозрачной темноте мелькнул,
Приникнул тихо к изголовью?
Не ты ль, с отрадой и любовью,
Слова надежды мне шепнул?
Кто ты, мой ангел ли хранитель,
Или коварный искуситель:
Мои сомненья разреши.
Быть может, это всё пустое,
Обман неопытной души!
И суждено совсем иное...
Но так и быть! Судьбу мою
Отныне я тебе вручаю,
Перед тобою слезы лью,
Твоей защиты умоляю...
Вообрази: я здесь одна,
Никто меня не понимает,
Рассудок мой изнемогает,
И молча гибнуть я должна.
Я жду тебя: единым взором
Надежды сердца оживи,
Иль сон тяжелый перерви,
Увы, заслуженным укором! 
Кончаю! Страшно перечесть...
Стыдом и страхом замираю...
Но мне порукой ваша честь,
И смело ей себя вверяю...

----------


## Lampada

А.С. Пушкин. Видеобиография.wmv

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YQM4q2Jklw  
Александр Пушкин   *Клеветникам России*   О чем шумите вы, народные витии?
Зачем анафемой грозите вы России?
Что возмутило вас? волнения Литвы?
Оставьте: это спор славян между собою,
Домашний, старый спор, уж взвешенный судьбою,
Вопрос, которого не разрешите вы. 
         Уже давно между собою
         Враждуют эти племена;
         Не раз клонилась под грозою
         То их, то наша сторона.
         Кто устоит в неравном споре:
         Кичливый лях, иль верный росс?
Славянские ль ручьи сольются в русском море?
         Оно ль иссякнет? вот вопрос. 
         Оставьте нас: вы не читали
         Сии кровавые скрижали;
         Вам непонятна, вам чужда
         Сия семейная вражда;
         Для вас безмолвны Кремль и Прага;
         Бессмысленно прельщает вас
         Борьбы отчаянной отвага —
         И ненавидите вы нас... 
         За что ж? ответствуйте: за то ли,
Что на развалинах пылающей Москвы
         Мы не признали наглой воли
         Того, под кем дрожали вы?
         За то ль, что в бездну повалили
Мы тяготеющий над царствами кумир
         И нашей кровью искупили
         Европы вольность, честь и мир?.. 
Вы грозны на словах — попробуйте на деле!
Иль старый богатырь, покойный на постеле,
Не в силах завинтить свой измаильский штык?
Иль русского царя уже бессильно слово?
         Иль нам с Европой спорить ново?
         Иль русский от побед отвык?
Иль мало нас? Или от Перми до Тавриды,
От финских хладных скал до пламенной Колхиды,
         От потрясенного Кремля
         До стен недвижного Китая,
         Стальной щетиною сверкая,
         Не встанет русская земля?..
         Так высылайте ж к нам, витии,
         Своих озлобленных сынов:
         Есть место им в полях России,
         Среди нечуждых им гробов.    
___________________________________  
TO THE SLANDERERS OF RUSSIA 
Why rave ye, babblers, so — ye lords of popular wonder ?
Why such anathemas 'gainst Russia do you thunder ?
What moves your idle rage? Is't Poland's fallen pride?
'T is but Slavonic kin among themselves contending,
An ancient household strife, oft judged but still unending,
A question which, be sure, you never can decide. 
For ages past still have contended,
These races, though so near allied:
And oft 'neath Victory's storm has bended
Now their, and now our side.
Which shall stand fast in such commotion
The haughty Liakh, or faithful Russ?
And shall Slavonic streams meet in a Russian ocean? -
Or il't dry up? This is point for us. 
Leave us!: Your eyes are all unable
To read our history's bloody table;
Strange in your sight and dark must be
Our springs of household enmity!
To you the Kreml and Prága's tower
Are voiceless all,  you mark the fate
And daring of the battle-hour 
And understand us not, but hate. 
What stirs ye ?
Is it that this nation,
On Moscow's flaming walls, blood-slaked and ruin-quench'd,
Spurn'd back the insolent dictation
Of Him before whose nod ye blenched?
Is it that into dust we shatter'd,
The Dagon that weigh'd down all earth so wearily,
And our best blood so freely scatter'd,
To buy for Europe peace and liberty? 
Ye're bold of tongue — but hark, would ye in deed but try it
Or is the hero, now reclined in laurelled quiet,
Too weak to fix once more, Izmail's red bayonet?
Or hath the Russian Tsar ever, in vain commanded?
Or must we meet all Europe banded?
Have we forgot to conquer yet ? 
Or rather,shall they not, from Perm to Tauris' fountains,'
From the hot Colchian steppes, to Finland's icy mountains,
From the grey, half-shatter'd wall,
To fair Kathay, in dotage buried
A steely rampart, close and serried,
Rise, Russia's warriors, one and all? 
Then send your numbers without number,
Your madden'd sons, your goaded slaves,
In Russia's plains there's room to slumber,
And well they'll know their brethren's graves !  
1831.

----------


## Lampada

В. Вересаев. Пушкин в жизни  *В. Вересаев.   Пушкин в жизни.*

----------


## Lampada

Египетские ночи (отрывок)    
Чертог сиял. Гремели хором   
Певцы при звуке флейт и лир.    
Царица голосом и взором    
Свой пышный оживляла пир;    
Сердца неслись к ее престолу,    
Но вдруг над чашей золотой    
Она задумалась и долу    
Поникла дивною главой...    
И пышный пир как будто дремлет,    
Безмолвны гости. 
Хор молчит.    
Но вновь она чело подъемлет    
И с видом ясным говорит:    
В моей любви для вас блаженство?    
Блаженство можно вам купить...    
Внемлите ж мне: могу равенство    
Меж нами я восстановить.    
Кто к торгу страстному приступит?    
Свою любовь я продаю;    
Скажите: кто меж вами купит    
Ценою жизни ночь мою? --    
Рекла -- и ужас всех объемлет,    
И страстью дрогнули сердца...    
Она смущенный ропот внемлет    
С холодной дерзостью лица,    
И взор презрительный обводит    
Кругом поклонников своих...    
Вдруг из толпы один выходит,    
Вослед за ним и два других.    
Смела их поступь; ясны очи;    
Навстречу им она встает;    
Свершилось: куплены три ночи,    
И ложе смерти их зовет.    
Благословенные жрецами,    
Теперь из урны роковой    
Пред неподвижными гостями    
Выходят жребии чредой.    
И первый -- Флавий, воин смелый,    
В дружинах римских поседелый;    
Снести не мог он от жены    
Высокомерного презренья;    
Он принял вызов наслажденья,    
Как принимал во дни войны    
Он вызов ярого сраженья.    
За ним Критон, младой мудрец,    
Рожденный в рощах Эпикура,    
Критон, поклонник и певец    
Харит, Киприды и Амура...    
Любезный сердцу и очам,    
Как вешний цвет едва развитый,    
Последний имени векам    
Не передал. 
Его ланиты    
Пух первый нежно отенял;    
Восторг в очах его сиял;    
Страстей неопытная сила    
Кипела в сердце молодом...    
И грустный взор остановила    
Царица гордая на нем.    
-- Клянусь... -- о матерь наслаждений,    
Тебе неслыханно служу,    
На ложе страстных искушений    
Простой наемницей всхожу.    
Внемли же, мощная Киприда,    
И вы, подземные цари,    
О боги грозного Аида,    
Клянусь -- до утренней зари    
Моих властителей желанья    
Я сладострастно утомлю    
И всеми тайнами лобзанья    
И дивной негой утолю.    
Но только утренней порфирой    
Аврора вечная блеснет,    
Клянусь -- под смертною секирой    
Глава счастливцев отпадет.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  *Египетские ночи * (с 24:37 до 55:03) 
Читает  *Дмитрий Журавлёв 
Текст  http://az.lib.ru/p/pushkin_a_s/text_0428.shtml*

----------


## Lampada

Краев чужих неопытный любитель
И своего всегдашний обвинитель,
Я говорил: в отечестве моем
Где верный ум, где гений мы найдем?
Где гражданин с душою благородной,
Возвышенной и пламенно свободной?
Где женщина — не с хладной красотой,
Но с пламенной, пленительной, живой?
Где разговор найду 
непринужденный,
Блистательный, веселый, просвещенный?
С кем можно быть не 
хладным, не пустым?
Отечество почти я ненавидел —
Но я вчера Голицыну увидел
И примирен с отечеством моим. *     *

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Что ты ржешь мой конь ретивый (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Узник (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Туча (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Памятник (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Осень (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - К Чаадаеву (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - К морю (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Зимняя дорога (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Зимний вечер (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Если жизнь (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Зимнее утро (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Деревня (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Вновь я посетил (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин А.С. - Анчар (Стих) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoeDHl8UwQI    Uploaded by     moitubik on Apr 25, 2011   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRj1PAg5Pfg   Published on Jun 18, 2012 by     schetin   *Перевод schetin   
Читает Константин Райкин* 
(*ИЗ ПИНДЕМОНТИ)* 
Не дорого ценю я громкие права,
От коих не одна кружится голова.
Я не ропщу о том, что отказали боги
Мне в сладкой участи оспоривать налоги
Или мешать царям друг с другом воевать;
И мало горя мне, свободно ли печать
Морочит олухов, иль чуткая цензура
В журнальных замыслах стесняет балагура.
Все это, видите ль,_ слова, слова, слова_ 
Иные, лучшие, мне дороги права;
Иная, лучшая, потребна мне свобода:
Зависеть от царя, зависеть от народа —
Не все ли нам равно? Бог с ними.
                Никому
Отчета не давать, себе лишь самому
Служить и угождать; для власти, для ливреи
Не гнуть ни совести, ни помыслов, ни шеи;
По прихоти своей скитаться здесь и там,
Дивясь божественным природы красотам,
И пред созданьями искусств и вдохновенья
Трепеща радостно в восторгах умиленья.
Вот счастье! вот права...
________________________________    
I don't rate very highly any lofty rights,
The ones that oftentimes besot so many minds.
I am not sorry that the gods should have divested 
Me of sweet destiny to question dues and taxes
Or hinder tsars that be in their intent to fight;
Nor am I bothered if the press has any right
To fool a blockhead, or a picky censor ever
Restricts a windbag in a magazine endeavor.
All this, in fact, is none but words, words, words. 
I value other, better privileges' worth;
I am attracted to another, better freedom:
Depending on the tsar, depending on the people -- 
For all we care! Let them be! To never give 
Account to anybody, to attend and meet
My personal demands; for power, for donations,
To not bend neck, ambitious goals and station.
To ramble here and there, pursuing my own craze,
Admiring the nature's otherworldly grace
And thrilling joyfully, blown over by elation, 
At the creations of the arts and inspiration.
That's bliss! as for the rights...

----------


## Lampada

Слушать произведения Пушкина:     http://prochtu.ru/info.php?avtor=84

----------


## Lampada

2 часа 20 минут   Published on Mar  8, 2012  by  jacquesurlus·  * Евгений Онегин * Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
The libretto was written by Konstantin Shilovsky and the composer and his brother Modest, and is based on the novel in verse by Alexander Pushkin 
Yevgeniy Belov..........Onegin 
Sergey Lemeshev.........Lensky
Galina Vishnevskaya.....Tatyana 
Larissa Avdeyeva........Olga
Valentina Petrova.......Larina
Yevgeniya Verbitskaya...Filippyevna 
Ivan Petrov.............Gremin
Andrey Sokolov..........Triquet
Igor Mikhaylov..........Zaretsky 
Bolshoy Theatre Orchestra and Chorus
Boris Khaikin, conductor
Recording, 1955

----------


## pushvv

Вот такое недавно нашел у друзей в книжном магазине. http://lib.rus.ec/b/211576/read#t1

----------


## Lampada

*К морю * http://poemsintranslation.blogspot.c...m-russian.html   https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14339528/Kmoryu.mp3    *To The Sea* 
By Alexander Pushkin  *Translated by A.Z. Foreman*   _Unfettered element! Farewell_ _Before me now one final time_ _You roll again that skyblue swell,_ _And sparkle with a pride sublime._  _Like an old friend's regretful sigh,_ _Like calls of fare-you-well through tears,_ _Your summoning sound, your sounding cry,_ _One final time now fills my ears._  _Oh yes, my heart's desired reach!_ _How often I in twilight went_ _Quiet and dark along your beach,_ _Wracked by a sacred deep intent_1  _Dear were the answers you would send,_ _Dim primal sounds, the chasm's call_ _The silences of evenfall_ _And those impulsive flights of wind._  _The humble sail of fishers' slips,_ _With the protection of your mood,_ _Bravely amid your watertips,_ _But you, a Titan unsubdued,_ _Roll rough and drown a herd of ships._  _'Twas not my luck to leave the night_ _Fallen on this dry stirless shore,_ _To greet you, raptured into light,_ _And make my grand poetic flight_ _Across your crests forevermore_  _You called... I was enthralled aground._  _Vainly my heart in shackles strained._ _By spells of potent passion bound_ _Beside the beaches I remained._  _ What's to regret? Toward what far shoal_ _Could I my madcap voyage chart?_ _In all your open wilds, one goal_ _Could still have power to strike my heart,_  _One cliff...that sepulcher of glory_ _There a chill slumber in the west_ _Whelmed memories of a mighty story..._ _There was Napoleon felled to rest._  _There rested he in tribulations._ _And, after him as thunder, rolls_ _Yet one more genius of the nations,_ _One more commander of our souls_2  _Leaving the world his wreath forever_ _He vanished, grieved by liberty._ _Seethe! Sound! Blow wild with angry weather._ _He was your one true bard, O Sea._   _In him your spirit wrought its mark,_ _In your own image was he framed_ _Like you was potent, deep and dark._ _Like you, an element untamed._

----------


## Lampada

Poems Found in Translation: Pushkin: "To...." (From Russian)   *To....*
By Alexander Pushkin
Translated by A.Z. Foreman Click to hear me recite the original Russian  _I still recall a wonder vision._ _The day when you before me shone,_ _A fleeting genius apparition,_ _A perfect beauty paragon. 
Through hopeless sorrows that oppressed me,_ _Through life's alarms and senseless schemes_ _That caring voice and soul caressed me,_ _And that endearing face filled dreams._  _Years passed. The stormwinds whirled against me,_ _Scattering former dreams of grace,
And I forgot your voice caressed me,
Forgot your beatific face. 
In wastes, away...in isolation_ _My days dragged on from year to year:
No deity, no inspiration
No life, no love, and not one tear. 
The soul was wakened by a vision_ _As finally again you shone,_ _A fleeting genius apparition,_ _A perfect beauty paragon._  _The heart rebounds in exaltation,_ _As resurrected from dead years_ _Rise deity and inspiration
And love and life and all the tears._

----------


## Lampada

*I Loved You*
By Alexander Pushkin
Translated by A.Z. Foreman Click to hear merecite the Russian  _I loved you, once: and love, it could well be,
Within my soul lies unextinguished yet.
But let the thought no longer trouble you.
I would not bring you anguish or regret.
I loved you with no words and to no end
Now timorous, now jealous, pain by pain.
I loved you though so tenderly, sincerely_ _I hope to God you're loved like that again._

----------


## Lampada

*Night*
By Alexander Pushkin
Translated by A.Z. Foreman  _My voice for you is languid, low and light,_ _Troubling the silence of the dark, late night._ _A sullen candle at the pillow's verge_ _Glows; and my verses murmurously merge_ _And gush; the brooks of love flow full of you_ _And in the darkness that your eyes shine through_ _To smile at me, there are the sounds I hear:_ *I'm yours....I'm yours....my dear...my only dear.*

----------


## Lampada

*Pushkin: DueTime (From Russian)*  *Due Time* By A.S. Pushkin Translated by A.Z. Foreman  *Click to hear me recite the original Russian * _Bound for your distant homeland's shore_ _You left behind a foreign clime_ _How long I wept before your eyes,_ _That unforgotten, grievous time._ _Hands growing colder as they tried_ _To hold you back with me a spell,_ _My cry prayed you and heaven not_ _To break the anguish of farewell._   _But from that moment's bitter kiss_ _You tore away at last your face._ _Out of a realm of sullen exile_ _You called me into different space._ _You said "When once again we meet_ _Beneath a sky forever blue,_ _By shade of olive trees, the kiss_ _Of love shall reunite us two."_  _But there, alas, where arching heavens_ _Shine in a sparkle blue and deep_ _Where olives shaded quiet waters_ _You fell into the final sleep._  _Now all your beauty, your ordeals_ _Are gone into the grave with you-_ _And gone with them reunion's kiss_ _But I still wait. It still is due._   *The**Original**:*  "Для берегов отчизны дальной.." А.С. Пушкин  Для берегов отчизны дальной Ты покидала край чужой; В час незабвенный, в час печальный Я долго плакал пред тобой. Мои хладеющие руки Тебя старались удержать; Томленье страшное разлуки Мой стон молил не прерывать.  Но ты от горького лобзанья Свои уста оторвала; Из края мрачного изгнанья Ты в край иной меня звала. Ты говорила: «В день свиданья Под небом вечно голубым, В тени олив, любви лобзанья Мы вновь, мой друг, соединим».  Но там, увы, где неба своды Сияют в блеске голубом, Где тень олив легла на воды, Заснула ты последним сном. Твоя краса, твои страданья Исчезли в урне гробовой — А с ними поцелуй свиданья… Но жду его; он за тобой…

----------


## Lampada

*P**ushkin: TheUpas Tree (From Russian) *  *http://poemsintranslation.blogspot.c...m-russian.html*  *TheUpas Tree1*
By Alexander Pushkin
Translated by *A.Z. Foreman*  *Click here to hear me recite the poem in Russian * _On scorched and conflagrated sands,
In sapped and grudging desolation,
The solitary Upas stands_ _Grim sentinel of all creation._ _
This thing was spawned one day of rage
From nature of the thirsting plain
That slaked the death-green foliage
And deep-set roots with sap of bane. 
The venom oozes down the bark
Turned liquid in the midday blaze,
Congealing at the fall of dark
To clots of cruel, translucent glaze. 
No tigers come, no birds alight.
None but the wind's black breath will dare
Circle around that tree of blight
And leave with newly deadly air. 
And, should an errant cloud imbue
With rain the rank leaves' laden glands,
The branches drip a toxic dew
Onto incendiary sands. 
But once a man dispatched a man_ _With one dread glance to that dead waste_ _And he obeyed. Away he ran
And brought the poison back with haste: 
Its lethal sap, its waxen bough
And desiccated leaves. The sweat
Across his sallow, stricken brow
Ran in a chilling rivulet. 
He brought it, stumbled and sprawled, prone
Beneath the tent for his reward:_ _A poor slave's death before the throne
Of his invulnerable lord. 
And in that poison brew the Tsar
Dipped arrows under his command,
And loosed perdition near and far
On men of every neighboring land._ 
Notes:  *1* The Upas Tree (Antiaris Toxicaria) produces a latex sap which, upon entering the human blood stream, causes cardiac arrest almost immediately. This sap has historically been used in central and east Asia in blow darts and arrows.   _Many thanks to: Dmitri Simenov for a Russian lexical item; AdamElgar and Andrew Frisardi for advice on the English text; Lina Steiner for theencouragement after I foisted this translation on her._  *The**Original**:*  Анчар
Древо Яда
Александр Пушкин 
В пустыне чахлой и скупой,
На почве, зноем раскаленной,
Анчар, как грозный часовой,
Стоит - один во всей вселенной. 
Природа жаждущих степей
Его в день гнева породила,
И зелень мертвую ветвей
И корни ядом напоила. 
Яд каплет сквозь его кору,
К полудню растопясь от зною,
И застывает ввечеру
Густой прозрачною смолою. 
К нему и птица не летит,
И тигр нейдет: лишь вихорь черный
На древо смерти набежит -
И мчится прочь, уже тлетворный. 
И если туча оросит,
Блуждая, лист его дремучий,
С его ветвей, уж ядовит,
Стекает дождь в песок горючий. 
Но человека человек
Послал к анчару властным взглядом,
И тот послушно в путь потек
И к утру возвратился с ядом. 
Принес он смертную смолу
Да ветвь с увядшими листами,
И пот по бледному челу
Струился хладными ручьями; 
Принес - и ослабел и лег
Под сводом шалаша па лыки,
И умер бедный раб у ног
Непобедимого владыки. 
А царь тем ядом напитал
Свои послушливые стрелы
И с ними гибель разослал
К соседям в чуждые пределы.   title

----------


## Yulia65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zR23o0mY0w 
Здесь можно послушать романс на стихи А. С. Пушкина "Что в имени тебе моем?" музыка и исполнение Валерия Пака. Из всех существующих романсов, взявших это стихотворение за основу, романс Пака, по-моему, самый лучший.

----------


## Lampada

Моноспектакль "Полтава" * - Сергей Шакуров*    А.С. Пушкин. Полтава

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/KTGvXwtHDHU

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня день рождения А.С.Пушкина.  https://youtu.be/CyvkrDlmFw8

----------

